
Illustrating Group Theory: A Coloring Book (2017) - S4M
http://www.coloring-book.co/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15326480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15326480)

------
wbhart
Why not call it "Symmetry: A Colouring Book". The title is misleading given
that you won't learn much about the standard results of group theory from this
book.

